# Toddlers in Restaurants



## dixiepeach

I have a toddler and a 6 year old.  I only take them to fast food, CiCi's and Nicholettis.  I was in Ruby Tuesday's last week with girlfriends(kids were home with Daddy) and in comes a couple with 2 under 4 years old who screamed, threw food all over the floor under them, knocked over the parents drinks...etc....you get the picture.
Mom and Dad just let them go and continued to eat.
When they left the waitress said most customers really don't like to have their visit ruined by unruly rugrats.
Now I blame Mom and Dad not the children.
Do you take your little ones into restaurants?


----------



## Cowgirl

We take ours into places whenever we go out.  They're very well behaved.  If they weren't, we'd leave.


----------



## vraiblonde

Cowgirl said:


> We take ours into places whenever we go out.  They're very well behaved.  If they weren't, we'd leave.





If they started acting up, we "had a talk".  If that didn't work, we either left or one parent would go sit in the car with Brattica while the other parent and the good kid enjoyed their meal.

Parents are lazy these days and have no concept of public behavior.


----------



## cattitude

Cowgirl said:


> We take ours into places whenever we go out.  They're very well behaved.  If they weren't, we'd leave.





vraiblonde said:


> If they started acting up, we "had a talk".  If that didn't work, we either left or one parent would go sit in the car with Brattica while the other parent and the good kid enjoyed their meal.
> 
> Parents are lazy these days and have no concept of public behavior.



Exactly.  We took our kids everywhere.  They were very well behaved and if there ever was an issue, "that man over there"  (the manager) would take them and put them in the "bad kids closet."


----------



## Baja28

Cowgirl said:


> We take ours into places whenever we go out.  They're very well behaved.  If they weren't, we'd leave.


When did you get kids?


----------



## Doctor

vraiblonde said:


> If they started acting up, we "had a talk".  If that didn't work, we either left or one parent would go sit in the car with Brattica while the other parent and the good kid enjoyed their meal.
> 
> Parents are lazy these days and have no concept of public behavior.



but as old as you are, times have changed. not saying you are wrong its just not how many parents are these days. More kids are raised my the sitters then the parents.

Did they have daycare when you grew up?


----------



## hotmomma

I don't have the resourses to leave my 15 month old with someone so I can go out to eat so she goes everywhere with us.  I don't restrict myself to the places I eat.  She always behaves and eats her meal while we are eating ours.  If you start early teaching your child manners then most of the time they will listen to you.  My 10 year old was always quiet in restaurants also.  If you don't correct the disruptive behavior they will never know they are being disruptive.


----------



## Cowgirl

Baja28 said:


> When did you get kids?



:shrug:  They practically _are_ mine.


----------



## cattitude

Doctor said:


> but as old as you are, times have changed. not saying you are wrong its just not how many parents are these days. More kids are raised my the sitters then the parents.



Oh for crap sake, my kids were raised in daycare.   And you are right, most parents these days let little Tommy and Janey rule the roost and rather than telling them "no" and "training" them how to behave in certain situations, they just let them run wild or completely avoid putting the kid in a situation where he has to learn what is acceptable behavior.


----------



## DFD

cattitude said:


> Oh for crap sake, my kids were raised in daycare.   And you are right, most parents these days let little Tommy and Janey rule the roost and rather than telling them "no" and "training" them how to behave in certain situations, they just let them run wild or completely avoid putting the kid in a situation where he has to learn what is acceptable behavior.



Do you mean your kids went to daycare or did they go there at 6am and you pick them up at 6pm to be taken home, dinner and bed?

it is fine for kids to go to daycare, but life and values should be taught by parents


----------



## Baja28

cattitude said:


> Oh for crap sake, my kids were raised in daycare.   And you are right, most parents these days let little Tommy and Janey rule the roost and rather than telling them "no" and "training" them how to behave in certain situations, they just let them run wild or completely avoid putting the kid in a situation where he has to learn what is acceptable behavior.


Maybe they're raising them to be dummycrats. :shrug:


----------



## Larry Gude

*I don't care...*

...if they are well behaved or not. I shouldn't have to put up with people who choose to bring their children out when I am trying to enjoy my bean sprouts, mineral water and listen to some Pat Boone. I am not interested in 'family' sections nor is it appropriate to have 'kid friendly' restaurants. It's not fair to make me be near them nor to impose upon me to have to go somewhere where they are not. I have rights. 

Further, they may have colds, the flu or some other festering going on that may get on me. They might squeal or cry. They may spill something sticky that may get on my hands or my seat and then my clothing. The could spill something causing the wait staff to slip and be injured, or worse, me. They are a health and safety risk to people who HAVE to work around them. 

Every time I go out and had to have put up with this, I feel like I need to take a shower and wash my cloths. A lot more people would go out and enjoy themselves if we put a stop to this.


----------



## mAlice

Larry Gude said:


> ...if they are well behaved or not. I shouldn't have to put up with people who choose to bring their children out when I am trying to enjoy my bean sprouts, mineral water and listen to some Pat Boone. I am not interested in 'family' sections nor is it appropriate to have 'kid friendly' restaurants. It's not fair to make me be near them nor to impose upon me to have to go somewhere where they are not. I have rights.
> 
> Further, they may have colds, the flu or some other festering going on that may get on me. They might squeal or cry. They may spill something sticky that may get on my hands or my seat and then my clothing. The could spill something causing the wait staff to slip and be injured, or worse, me. They are a health and safety risk to people who HAVE to work around them.
> 
> Every time I go out and had to have put up with this, I feel like I need to take a shower and wash my cloths. A lot more people would go out and enjoy themselves if we put a stop to this.





Ban them!


----------



## mamissa3

I have 5 children and we take them everywhere we go.  they are well behaved and like someone said we have the talk than if that doesnt work we leave.  We have NEVER had to leave!!


----------



## hotmomma

Maybe I'm the minority but I don't consider any of these chain restaurants to be "adult only" (example: Ruby's, Outback, Applebee's).  They are not fancy and they have kid menus.  If you want to try to avoid kids I suggest going somewhere fancier.


----------



## Baja28

hotmomma said:


> Maybe I'm the minority but I don't consider any of these chain restaurants to be "adult only" (example: Ruby's, Outback, Applebee's).  They are not fancy and they have kid menus.  If you want to try to avoid kids I suggest going somewhere fancier.


Your kids annoy me while I'm out enjoying a meal, I'll walk over and stab them right in front of you. 

Then I'll back hand you across the face. 
Then I'll kick your hubby in the nuts so he can't reproduce any more monsters. 

Have a nice day moron.


----------



## Speedy70

My son is only 7 months old, but we have taken him out to eat a few times. But we usually only take him for lunch when he's in a good mood.  By dinner time he's ready for a meltdown because it's close to his bedtime and he's tired. 

However, when he gets older he will behave in a restaurant (or any public place).  My mom never tolerated that with us and I plan on being the same with my son.


----------



## roxie

hotmomma said:


> Maybe I'm the minority but I don't consider any of these chain restaurants to be "adult only" (example: Ruby's, Outback, Applebee's).  They are not fancy and they have kid menus.  If you want to try to avoid kids I suggest going somewhere fancier.



With the prices they charge yes they should be for kids who behave themselves.  A dinner for 2 in Outback with cost almost $50.00.  Alot of young parents today would be real offeneded if they knew what others thought of their "little darlings".


----------



## hotmomma

Baja28 said:


> Your kids annoy me while I'm out enjoying a meal, I'll walk over and stab them right in front of you.
> 
> Then I'll back hand you across the face.
> Then I'll kick your hubby in the nuts so he can't reproduce any more monsters.
> 
> Have a nice day moron.




sounds like fun


----------



## Baja28

hotmomma said:


> sounds like fun


Oh I'd love it. 

I'd probably get a standing ovation from the other patrons to boot.


----------



## hotmomma

Baja28 said:


> Oh I'd love it.
> 
> I'd probably get a standing ovation from the other patrons to boot.



like I said in my first post, my daughter doesn't misbehave at restaurants and if that time comes I will remove her from the restaurant.  When I go out to eat I like to go around 5:30 so I don't run into "adult time".  Can't wait to meet you.  See you around 5:30? I have never been back handed.  Can't wait!


----------



## Baja28

hotmomma said:


> like I said in my first post, my daughter doesn't misbehave at restaurants and if that time comes I will remove her from the restaurant.  When I go out to eat I like to go around 5:30 so I don't run into "adult time".  Can't wait to meet you.  See you around 5:30? I have never been back handed.  Can't wait!


Oops sorry.  I didn't see your first post.  You are ok. I'll save my backhand for the loser parent who deserves it. 


Now if you're into that sorta thing, PM me.....


----------



## mAlice

hotmomma said:


> Maybe I'm the minority but I don't consider any of these chain restaurants to be "adult only" (example: Ruby's, Outback, Applebee's).  They are not fancy and they have kid menus.  If you want to try to avoid kids I suggest going somewhere fancier.



They serve alcohol, too.  Children have no business being around adults who are drinking.


----------



## Pete

<a href="http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/?action=view&current=722211532-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/722211532-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Baja28

mAlice said:


> They serve alcohol, too.  Children have no business being around adults who are drinking.


Yea.  After a few drinks, it becomes difficult to tell who the kids are.


----------



## hotmomma

I don't drink. I have never been to a restaurant at 530 and encounter a drunk person but I will keep that in mind.  Thank you.  I never realized that I am the only one who takes my kid to restaurants.  This is very informative


----------



## hotmomma

Pete said:


> <a href="http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/?action=view&current=722211532-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y124/dpete2q/722211532-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>



  Wish my 10 year old would follow that example


----------



## mAlice

hotmomma said:


> I don't drink. I have never been to a restaurant at 530 and encounter a drunk person but I will keep that in mind.  Thank you.  I never realized that I am the only one who takes my kid to restaurants.  This is very informative




You don't have to be drunk to be loose lippy.  I wouldn't want my little one at CIP during happy hour (just an example).


----------



## Nanny Pam

cattitude said:


> Oh for crap sake, my kids were raised in daycare.   And you are right, most parents these days let little Tommy and Janey rule the roost and rather than telling them "no" and "training" them how to behave in certain situations, they just let them run wild or completely avoid putting the kid in a situation where he has to learn what is acceptable behavior.



Absolutely!  Kids today have no rules.  Parents are probably afraid to enforce what rules they *do *have for fear of public retaliation, and ultimately, humiliation.  
I say give them a crack across the butt and enforce the rules you make.  Children should not be allowed to ruin your dinner, or anyone else’s. 
Cause & effect.


----------



## Dukesdad

I never had a problem with mine but back when they were toddlers, no one really got upset if you left them in the trunk while you finished your dinner.


----------



## hotmomma

We went to the leonardtown mcdonalds last night for a mcflurry and it was terrible.  the condiment stand with disgusting.  the woman bagging food was talking on her cell about her plans after work.  the girl at the window was eating fries out of the containers waiting to be served to customers.  they all looked sloppy.  the sandwich maker was wearing gloves but who knows what he touched while they were on.  can't complain to the manager because she is no better then the employees.  ruby's may have a dirty kitchen but if they do i have never seen it and it is not in my face.  just seeing that mcdonalds makes me want to stop eating fast food.  i know its not only the leonardtown place.  it's most of the fast food places.


----------



## RoseRed

hotmomma said:


> We went to the leonardtown mcdonalds last night for a mcflurry and it was terrible.  the condiment stand with disgusting.  the woman bagging food was talking on her cell about her plans after work.  the girl at the window was eating fries out of the containers waiting to be served to customers.  they all looked sloppy.  the sandwich maker was wearing gloves but who knows what he touched while they were on.  can't complain to the manager because she is no better then the employees.  ruby's may have a dirty kitchen but if they do i have never seen it and it is not in my face.  just seeing that mcdonalds makes me want to stop eating fast food.  i know its not only the leonardtown place.  it's most of the fast food places.



Did you still order your McFlurrry?


----------



## hotmomma

RoseRed said:


> Did you still order your McFlurrry?




 my husband got one.  i guess the icecream maker can't be too bad but who knows


----------



## Baja28

Baja28 said:


> Maybe they're raising them to be dummycrats. :shrug:


Toddlers in Restaurants 	03-09-2008 02:26 PM 	I wish you were more open minded and liberal, I would like you a lot more

   Sorry, not gonna happen!!


----------



## foodcritic

hotmomma said:


> We went to the leonardtown mcdonalds last night for a mcflurry and it was terrible.  the condiment stand with disgusting.  the woman bagging food was talking on her cell about her plans after work.  the girl at the window was eating fries out of the containers waiting to be served to customers.  they all looked sloppy.  the sandwich maker was wearing gloves but who knows what he touched while they were on.  can't complain to the manager because she is no better then the employees.  ruby's may have a dirty kitchen but if they do i have never seen it and it is not in my face.  just seeing that mcdonalds makes me want to stop eating fast food.  i know its not only the leonardtown place.  it's most of the fast food places.



I took my kids to the same McDonalds and few months back and the place was so gross.  I sent a letter complaining about it.  I got free meal tickets in the mail with a letter promising they would improve things.  I have yet to go back.  My husband took my daughter with the coupons and said the placed looked ok but I guess they couldn't keep it up.


----------



## vraiblonde

Doctor said:


> Did they have daycare when you grew up?



No - we had normal old babysitters.  

But my kids had daycare and she did the same with them.  They behaved or got in trouble.


----------



## Dougstermd

vraiblonde said:


> If they started acting up, we "had a talk".  If that didn't work, we either left or one parent would go sit in the car with Brattica while the other parent and the good kid enjoyed their meal.
> 
> Parents are lazy these days and have no concept of public behavior.



I always took mine to every restraunt. They understood how to behave and still do. I always  hated going to dinner with the ex's friend's children cause it just ruined my meal. If you teach them early on you will not have problems later.


----------



## Dougstermd

hotmomma said:


> We went to the leonardtown mcdonalds last night for a mcflurry and it was terrible.  the condiment stand with disgusting.  the woman bagging food was talking on her cell about her plans after work.  the girl at the window was eating fries out of the containers waiting to be served to customers.  they all looked sloppy.  the sandwich maker was wearing gloves but who knows what he touched while they were on.  can't complain to the manager because she is no better then the employees.  ruby's may have a dirty kitchen but if they do i have never seen it and it is not in my face.  just seeing that mcdonalds makes me want to stop eating fast food.  i know its not only the leonardtown place.  it's most of the fast food places.



My children use to ask. "Daddy can we go to the Dirty Macdonalds  to play on the play ground"


----------



## lilmshollywood

DFD said:


> Do you mean your kids went to daycare or did they go there at 6am and you pick them up at 6pm to be taken home, dinner and bed?
> 
> it is fine for kids to go to daycare, but life and values should be taught by parents




I totally agree! As a preschool teacher and mom of 2, I see way too parents that dont want to "just say NO". It is ok to say that, and it is ok to disapline a child in a public place. Both of my children know how to behave in a sit down restruant. I also make sure I take extras for them to do, when they were real little it was hotwheels and crayons. Now its a DS and Leapster. But I dont think you can ONLY take them to fun resturants, they need to learn sometime.

and as for the daycare comment....I worked in daycare for 8 years before becoming a preschool teacher, and there were so many parents that leave their children in daycare for 12 hours. and here is a kicker, when there was a fed holiday and we were still open, but the parent was off work, they would still drop them off! It truly is sad!


----------



## lilmshollywood

Larry Gude said:


> ...if they are well behaved or not. I shouldn't have to put up with people who choose to bring their children out when I am trying to enjoy my bean sprouts, mineral water and listen to some Pat Boone. I am not interested in 'family' sections nor is it appropriate to have 'kid friendly' restaurants. It's not fair to make me be near them nor to impose upon me to have to go somewhere where they are not. I have rights.
> 
> Further, they may have colds, the flu or some other festering going on that may get on me. They might squeal or cry. They may spill something sticky that may get on my hands or my seat and then my clothing. The could spill something causing the wait staff to slip and be injured, or worse, me. They are a health and safety risk to people who HAVE to work around them.
> 
> Every time I go out and had to have put up with this, I feel like I need to take a shower and wash my cloths. A lot more people would go out and enjoy themselves if we put a stop to this.





Are you serious?!! I mean how are we going to teach children the appropiate way to have a meal in public place? Most resturants have a hostess, tell them not to sit you next to a family. If resturants stopped having families eat in their establishment you wouldnt have a resturant to eat in.


----------



## getbent

I have a neighbor that would tell his son when he was acting up " Do we need to go where there's no witness's?"


----------



## dixiepeach

Orthe parents who say......if you are good we'll get you a toy.  No people, your kids should be good without a toy.
The one kid had french fries and the mother kept putting ketchup on the plate that the child keptsmearing on her hands then all over the chair she was standing on.
The waitress said she would have to wipe down the whole chair and rest of area before her shift ended.


----------



## getbent

dixiepeach said:


> Orthe parents who say......if you are good we'll get you a toy.  No people, your kids should be good without a toy.
> The one kid had french fries and the mother kept putting ketchup on the plate that the child keptsmearing on her hands then all over the chair she was standing on.
> The waitress said she would have to wipe down the whole chair and rest of area before her shift ended.



I agree.  Kids should behave regardless.  To me, that's lazy parenting.


----------



## Dougstermd

dixiepeach said:


> Orthe parents who say......if you are good we'll get you a toy.  No people, your kids should be good without a toy.
> The one kid had french fries and the mother kept putting ketchup on the plate that the child keptsmearing on her hands then all over the chair she was standing on.
> The waitress said she would have to wipe down the whole chair and rest of area before her shift ended.



sounds like my ex's friend's kids


----------



## Dougstermd

Larry Gude said:


> ...if they are well behaved or not. I shouldn't have to put up with people who choose to bring their children out when I am trying to enjoy my bean sprouts, mineral water and listen to some Pat Boone. I am not interested in 'family' sections nor is it appropriate to have 'kid friendly' restaurants. It's not fair to make me be near them nor to impose upon me to have to go somewhere where they are not. I have rights.
> 
> Further, they may have colds, the flu or some other festering going on that may get on me. They might squeal or cry. They may spill something sticky that may get on my hands or my seat and then my clothing. The could spill something causing the wait staff to slip and be injured, or worse, me. They are a health and safety risk to people who HAVE to work around them.
> 
> Every time I go out and had to have put up with this, I feel like I need to take a shower and wash my cloths. A lot more people would go out and enjoy themselves if we put a stop to this.




I have to agree. If I am gonna have to put up with this unhealthy atsmophere
I should atleast be able to light up a smoke to calm my nerves


----------



## Baja28

Baja28 said:


> Your kids annoy me while I'm out enjoying a meal, I'll walk over and stab them right in front of you.
> 
> Then I'll back hand you across the face.
> Then I'll kick your hubby in the nuts so he can't reproduce any more monsters.
> 
> Have a nice day moron.


 	Toddlers in Restaurants 	03-09-2008 05:21 PM 	that isn't funny, you sicko

 Sure it is.....

Unless you're the bad parent I have to jerk in line.


----------



## Katt

getbent said:


> I have a neighbor that would tell his son when he was acting up " Do we need to go where there's no witness's?"



  I can't stand it when parents in the stores like Walmart are walking around, pushing the cart with the kid that's screaming at the top of her/his lungs and mom and dad are acting like they don't hear it.  I want to grab them and tell them to step up and be a parent!!!  Go figure?  It makes shopping in walmart even more miserable than before!


----------



## Katt

Katt said:


> I can't stand it when parents in the stores like Walmart are walking around, pushing the cart with the kid that's screaming at the top of her/his lungs and mom and dad are acting like they don't hear it.  I want to grab them and tell them to step up and be a parent!!!  Go figure?  It makes shopping in walmart even more miserable than before!



I can say that because I've raised 3 wonderful kids who never gave me trouble like that, so I know it's possible.  (I also stayed home and raised them myself) so I know how tiring it can be, but consistance really pays off.


----------



## Dougstermd

Baja28 said:


> Toddlers in Restaurants 	03-09-2008 02:26 PM 	I wish you were more open minded and liberal, I would like you a lot more
> 
> Sorry, not gonna happen!!



Toddlers in Restaurants 03-09-2008 05:14 PM "restaurant" & "hoping" 

ut oh Jazz has some competetion


----------



## Larry Gude

*What's that...*

...supposed to mean, huh? 



> idiot


----------



## camily

Another stupid thread where people can pat themselves on the back and tell everyone how great they are as parents.  In reality their kids are no better than anyone elses and they are average parents as well. 
Why do people feel the need to brag about this crap? 
My kids are good and act accordingly in public most of the time. How this is I have no idea. I do nothing extraordinary. I don't even spank for the most part. There have been situations where I couldn't get the hell out of there fast enough and the kids were about to get strangled. 
Kids are kids. Let them be kids. If you are unhappy in a restaraunt because there are kids there, pull the pole out of your butt and carry on. Don't go back to that restaraunt. Whatever. Kids are people too and they don't always act like angels. I have seen many an adult act like complete idiots in restaraunts as well. I have served and bartended enough to know. Adults get on my nerves more than kids.


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> Another stupid thread where people can pat themselves on the back and tell everyone how great they are as parents.  In reality their kids are no better than anyone elses and they are average parents as well.
> Why do people feel the need to brag about this crap?
> My kids are good and act accordingly in public most of the time. How this is I have no idea. I do nothing extraordinary. I don't even spank for the most part. There have been situations where I couldn't get the hell out of there fast enough and the kids were about to get strangled.
> Kids are kids. Let them be kids. If you are unhappy in a restaraunt because there are kids there, pull the pole out of your butt and carry on. Don't go back to that restaraunt. Whatever. Kids are people too and they don't always act like angels. I have seen many an adult act like complete idiots in restaraunts as well. I have served and bartended enough to know. Adults get on my nerves more than kids.



Auntie Flo make a visit ??......


----------



## camily

toppick08 said:


> Auntie Flo make a visit ??......



Nope. I hate to hear people about BS like this. "When I was a kid...." "If I ever did that."  "My kids would never....". Complete BS. Sometimes I wonder if some people ever were kids or if they popped out stuffy old farts. For God's sake. Kids are great!  But they get on your nerves sometimes. Big deal.


----------



## toppick08

camily said:


> Nope. I hate to hear people about BS like this. "When I was a kid...." "If I ever did that."  "My kids would never....". Complete BS. Sometimes I wonder if some people ever were kids or if they popped out stuffy old farts. For God's sake. Kids are great!  But they get on your nerves sometimes. Big deal.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Lets look at it this way, if I am going to spend good money on going out to eat it doesn't matter who I am with and that includes my 2 1/2 year old daughter. She is a complete and total doll when I go out, esp. when her Godmother or her "Uncle" Josh come out to eat with us.  She is a sweetheart and I have never had a problem. maybe its how parents raise their children.  If the parents act like heathens, then the child(ren) will follow suit.


----------



## kwillia

camily said:


> Another stupid thread where people can pat themselves on the back and tell everyone how great they are as parents.  In reality their kids are no better than anyone elses and they are average parents as well.
> Why do people feel the need to brag about this crap?
> My kids are good and act accordingly in public most of the time. How this is I have no idea. I do nothing extraordinary. I don't even spank for the most part. There have been situations where I couldn't get the hell out of there fast enough and the kids were about to get strangled.
> Kids are kids. Let them be kids. If you are unhappy in a restaraunt because there are kids there, pull the pole out of your butt and carry on. Don't go back to that restaraunt. Whatever. Kids are people too and they don't always act like angels. I have seen many an adult act like complete idiots in restaraunts as well. I have served and bartended enough to know. Adults get on my nerves more than kids.



None of that addresses the self-centeredshiatforbrains that don't clean up after their disgusting, muddled snot-goblins. The mess shouldn't be left for a waitress.


----------



## Dougstermd

camily said:


> Another stupid thread where people can pat themselves on the back and tell everyone how great they are as parents.  In reality their kids are no better than anyone elses and they are average parents as well.
> Why do people feel the need to brag about this crap?
> My kids are good and act accordingly in public most of the time. How this is I have no idea. I do nothing extraordinary. I don't even spank for the most part. There have been situations where I couldn't get the hell out of there fast enough and the kids were about to get strangled.
> Kids are kids. Let them be kids. If you are unhappy in a restaraunt because there are kids there, pull the pole out of your butt and carry on. Don't go back to that restaraunt. Whatever. Kids are people too and they don't always act like angels. I have seen many an adult act like complete idiots in restaraunts as well. I have served and bartended enough to know. Adults get on my nerves more than kids.




you have hurt my feelin.

:slamsdoor:


----------



## nitwhit3286

kwillia said:


> None of that addresses the self-centeredshiatforbrains that don't clean up after their disgusting, muddled snot-goblins. The mess shouldn't be left for a waitress.





I do this regardless if my daughter is there or not. I won't bother to clean up the actual floor unless its crayons....however the table is spotless when the waitress comes to pick up the dishes.


----------



## Baja28

camily said:


> Another stupid thread where people can pat themselves on the back and tell everyone how great they are as parents.  In reality their kids are no better than anyone elses and they are average parents as well.
> Why do people feel the need to brag about this crap?
> My kids are good and act accordingly in public most of the time. How this is I have no idea. I do nothing extraordinary. I don't even spank for the most part. There have been situations where I couldn't get the hell out of there fast enough and the kids were about to get strangled.
> Kids are kids. Let them be kids.* If you are unhappy in a restaraunt because there are kids there, pull the pole out of your butt and carry on. Don't go back to that restaraunt.* Whatever. Kids are people too and they don't always act like angels. I have seen many an adult act like complete idiots in restaraunts as well. I have served and bartended enough to know. Adults get on my nerves more than kids.


Cammy baybay, hunney, snookems.... I should be able to go to a restaurant without having to see lil hoodlums out of control ruining my date/dinner.  

Oh and for the record, I never have and never will have a pole in my butt!!


----------



## LexiGirl75

vraiblonde said:


> Parents are lazy these days and have no concept of public behavior.



Nine times out of ten they don't leave or correct the child because they don't notice because they are so conditioned. The kids are the bosses.


----------



## Cowgirl

camily said:


> Another stupid thread where people can pat themselves on the back and tell everyone how great they are as parents.  In reality their kids are no better than anyone elses and they are average parents as well.
> Why do people feel the need to brag about this crap?
> My kids are good and act accordingly in public most of the time. How this is I have no idea. I do nothing extraordinary. I don't even spank for the most part. There have been situations where I couldn't get the hell out of there fast enough and the kids were about to get strangled.
> Kids are kids. Let them be kids. If you are unhappy in a restaraunt because there are kids there, pull the pole out of your butt and carry on. Don't go back to that restaraunt. Whatever. Kids are people too and they don't always act like angels. I have seen many an adult act like complete idiots in restaraunts as well. I have served and bartended enough to know. Adults get on my nerves more than kids.




You know what?  Parenting is hard work.  I don't mind taking credit (or partial credit) when the kids behave well.  Kids aren't born knowing how to act at restaurants...so, we teach them.


----------



## vraiblonde

camily said:


> If you are unhappy in a restaraunt because there are kids there, pull the pole out of your butt and carry on. Don't go back to that restaraunt.



Hi Camily, pumpkin  

Welcome to America.  When we are offended or annoyed by something, we get it banned.  First it was cigarettes; now it's your children.  TFB, you should've thought about that before you voted Democrat.


----------



## fumanfyter

we have a 2 and 3 yr old, sometimes they are really good and other times they are  and thats when we take them to the "bathroom".


----------



## Tigerlily

camily said:


> Nope. I hate to hear people about BS like this. "When I was a kid...." "If I ever did that."  "My kids would never....". Complete BS. Sometimes I wonder if some people ever were kids or if they popped out stuffy old farts. For God's sake. Kids are great!  But they get on your nerves sometimes. Big deal.



Thank you so much sister. As when I read many of the comments here my thought I thought wow, It must be so nice to be the only people on earth who now how to raise their kids properly 

It's always different when it's not your little monsters. 

Doug next time leave your ex friends kids at home.


----------



## west

hotmomma said:


> Maybe I'm the minority but I don't consider any of these chain restaurants to be "adult only" (example: Ruby's, Outback, Applebee's).  They are not fancy and they have kid menus.  If you want to try to avoid kids I suggest going somewhere fancier.



 I think those of you who want to avoid kids should just go home

and for those of you who just dont like "unruly" kids should tell the parent they are being unruly, because obviously they dont know or care


----------



## Dougstermd

Tigerlily said:


> Thank you so much sister. As when I read many of the comments here my thought I thought wow, It must be so nice to be the only people on earth who now how to raise their kids properly
> 
> It's always different when it's not your little monsters.
> 
> Doug next time leave your ex friends kids at home.



well you know they were little monsters. I think you went out with them a few times


----------



## Baja28

west said:


> I think those of you who want to avoid kids should just go home
> 
> and for those of you who just dont like "unruly" kids should tell the parent they are being unruly, because obviously they dont know or care


No one said they want to avoid kids.  We said we have a right to go out and enjoy a meal in peace.

I wonder if the ones defending these monsters are the parents who failed to properly raise their kids and are the exact people this thread is about.... 

Someone feeling a little guilty??


----------



## nitwhit3286

fumanfyter said:


> we have a 2 and 3 yr old, sometimes they are really good and other times they are  and thats when we take them to the "bathroom".





YOU spank your kids?    sorry spanking is wrong in my book and I will never do it.


----------



## dixiepeach

None of us are saying we have PERFECT CHILDREN.....far from that.  In fact I found a new nickname for my daughter here, Bratica!  
It's forcing other people to deal with bratty kids that is the issue.  If your kids can go into a returant and behave, FINE take them.  But don't make the world deal with your lack of parenting skills or just plain laziness!


----------



## mAlice

I didn't impose my little monster on the world until she was ready.  I would expect the same consideration from the parents of todays little monsters.


----------



## Dymphna

I have always taken my children into restaurants from the time they were infants.  They rarely acted up as babies, if they did. I'd leave.  As they grew older and could be disciplined, generally I explained the proper way for them to behave, and they'd do it.  The older they get the more I expect of them.  There is no other way for them to learn how to behave in public than to take them out in public.

That said, there are people in this world who believe that parents should be their friends, not disciplinarians.  I used to work in a copy shop.  We had this one woman who would let her 2-yo wander all over the place.  He'd be behind the counter, under the work tables, behind the copy machines in the store room,.  He almost got into the freight elevator one time.  Places where we didn't let ADULT customers and some places where the employees knew better then to go...those large copy machines got hot behind them.  Meanwhile, the mother just walked placidly along behind him.  I told this woman to keep her child out from the counter.  She shrugged her shoulders and asked what she was supposed to do about it. 

"You are bigger than he is, you stop him."
"You don't understand what it's like, you don't have kids."
"I have a child about the same age as yours.  And if I have to bring him in here, I keep him under control and out from behind the counter."

She honestly didn't have the slightest idea how to stop her child from misbehaving and didn't understand what was wrong with his behavior, even after I explained that he was in danger of getting hurt.  She didn't even bother to tell the child not to do something.  The next time she came to the store, she left the child in the car (by himself).  Someone called the police, but she left before they came.


----------



## workin hard

I took my almost 15 month old to Outback last night and he was an angel.


----------



## Dougstermd

nitwhit3286 said:


> YOU spank your kids?    sorry spanking is wrong in my book and I will never do it.



That right there is whats wrong with the world. Too many time out parents


what is wrong with spanking:shrug: I started spanking mine when they were old  enough to walk. They both learned to listen. My daughter was acting a fool in the store and I told her to stop she did not so I started the dreaded count down "one" she snapped to attention and calmed down. A lady on the same isle came up and complemented me on  how well I had pulled that off.

two weeks later my sister was up visiting with her monsters. She starts out at 10, 9 ,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1, and no action from her and no reaction from the monster. WTF a spanking never hurt anyone.


----------



## toppick08

Dougstermd said:


> That right there is whats wrong with the world. Too many time out parents
> 
> 
> what is wrong with spanking:shrug: I started spanking mine when they were old  enough to walk. They both learned to listen. My daughter was acting a fool in the store and I told her to stop she did not so I started the dreaded count down "one" she snapped to attention and calmed down. A lady on the same isle came up and complemented me on  how well I had pulled that off.
> 
> two weeks later my sister was up visiting with her monsters. She starts out at 10, 9 ,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1, and no action from her and no reaction from the monster. WTF a spanking never hurt anyone.


----------



## Cowgirl

Dougstermd said:


> That right there is whats wrong with the world. Too many time out parents
> 
> 
> what is wrong with spanking:shrug: I started spanking mine when they were old  enough to walk. They both learned to listen. My daughter was acting a fool in the store and I told her to stop she did not so I started the dreaded count down "one" she snapped to attention and calmed down. A lady on the same isle came up and complemented me on  how well I had pulled that off.
> 
> two weeks later my sister was up visiting with her monsters. She starts out at 10, 9 ,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1, and *no action from her *and no reaction from the monster. WTF a spanking never hurt anyone.





The problem isn't with lack of spanking, it's with the parents' lack of action.  We were rarely spanked when we were little, and we were well-behaved.  My parents could get us in line with "the look."  If we did something wrong, we'd get a time out.  It worked.  

It is possible to raise children without spanking them...you just have to follow through and actually have some type of punishment.


----------



## morningbell

I have taken my son to resturants since he was born.  He has been to the Tides at age 2 with no problem, he has been to Cafe' des Artiste at age 3 and 5, no problem.  I think it helps when you have one child at at time, they don't feed off of eachother.  

   It drives me nuts when parents don't remove the child from a situation before it gets out of hand.  For instance, children in the clothing department who run around racks of colthes knocking them on the floor. Grrrrrr!


----------



## mAlice

Dougstermd said:


> That right there is whats wrong with the world. Too many time out parents
> 
> 
> what is wrong with spanking:shrug: I started spanking mine when they were old  enough to walk. They both learned to listen. My daughter was acting a fool in the store and I told her to stop she did not so I started the dreaded count down "one" she snapped to attention and calmed down. A lady on the same isle came up and complemented me on  how well I had pulled that off.
> 
> two weeks later my sister was up visiting with her monsters. She starts out at 10, 9 ,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1, and no action from her and no reaction from the monster. WTF a spanking never hurt anyone.




:futurehoodlums:


----------



## camily

kwillia said:


> None of that addresses the self-centeredshiatforbrains that don't clean up after their disgusting, muddled snot-goblins. The mess shouldn't be left for a waitress.



This is true. I hate that crap. Having been a server many times, I ALWAYS clean the floor, table or whatever else might be out of place. I stack the dishes, tip fat, and fill out nice comment cards or let the manager know if he/she is good.


----------



## camily

vraiblonde said:


> Hi Camily, pumpkin
> 
> Welcome to America.  When we are offended or annoyed by something, we get it banned.  First it was cigarettes; now it's your children.  TFB, you should've thought about that before you voted Democrat.


----------



## terbear1225

Cowgirl said:


> You know what?  Parenting is hard work.  I don't mind taking credit (or partial credit) when the kids behave well.  Kids aren't born knowing how to act at restaurants...so, we teach them.



  I have a 2 year old that goes to most restaurants with us ( we left her home when we went to the tides)  she is generally well behaved and when she's not, we go outside to "talk" she is quickly learning that when mommy says "do we need to go outside" yes is the wrong answer.  I don't think there's anything wrong with taking credit for having a reasonably well behaved child, especially considering the number of poorly behaved kids out there.


----------



## vraiblonde

west said:


> I think those of you who want to avoid kids should just go home



Well, I thought that those who wanted to avoid smoking could stay home, or at least go to a non-smoking restaurant.  Apparently "avoid the situation" is no longer an acceptable approach.

The very least parents could do is not let their kids throw food all over the place and run around the restaurant.  And if the kid is screaming its head off, don't just sit there and ignore it.  I think management should have some nads and go tell the offending parent and their spawn to get out.  Why should the rest of us suffer because you can't control your kid?


----------



## morningbell

Dougstermd said:


> That right there is whats wrong with the world. Too many time out parents
> 
> 
> what is wrong with spanking:shrug: I started spanking mine when they were old  enough to walk. They both learned to listen. My daughter was acting a fool in the store and I told her to stop she did not so I started the dreaded count down "one" she snapped to attention and calmed down. A lady on the same isle came up and complemented me on  how well I had pulled that off.
> 
> two weeks later my sister was up visiting with her monsters. She starts out at 10, 9 ,8,7,6,5,4,3,2,1, and no action from her and no reaction from the monster. WTF a spanking never hurt anyone.





   There is a study out now that spanking leads to aggressiveness later on in life, especially in bed.


----------



## vraiblonde

Oh, and:


vraiblonde said:


> Hi Camily, pumpkin
> 
> Welcome to America.  When we are offended or annoyed by something, we get it banned.  First it was cigarettes; now it's your children.  TFB, you should've thought about that before you voted Democrat.





> SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!


No, YOU shut up.


----------



## camily

vraiblonde said:


> Oh, and:
> 
> 
> No, YOU shut up.



That wasn't me. But then again, I guess you know that. 
I'll send you green to prove it.


----------



## mAlice

morningbell said:


> There is a study out now that spanking leads to aggressiveness later on in life, especially in bed.




That is such


----------



## kom526

mAlice said:


> That is such



agreed


----------



## nitwhit3286

Sorry thats sad Doug you spanked your kids as soon as they were able to walk.. what was that 1? you spanked a one year old? Holy crap.. thats just plain wrong. Sorry I don't agree.


----------



## Dougstermd

nitwhit3286 said:


> Sorry thats sad Doug you spanked your kids as soon as they were able to walk.. what was that 1? you spanked a one year old? Holy crap.. thats just plain wrong. Sorry I don't agree.



yep about 1.

he was playing with the VCR. I told him no, removed him from the area of the vcr. he went back again and again.

One little swat on the tooky and he  never played with  the vcr again.


so let me know how it is when you are cleaning those cookies outa your DVD player


----------



## Cowgirl

mAlice said:


> That is such





kom526 said:


> agreed



I don't know about later in life, but I can see how it would cause them to be angry when they're spanked.


----------



## vraiblonde

camily said:


> That wasn't me. But then again, I guess you know that.



No - contrary to popular belief, I can't see who left me karma unless I specifically look it up in admin.  But I assumed it wasn't you because you usually tell me to shut up right on the board, not in karma.


----------



## workin hard

nitwhit3286 said:


> Sorry thats sad Doug you spanked your kids as soon as they were able to walk.. what was that 1? you spanked a one year old? Holy crap.. thats just plain wrong. Sorry I don't agree.


My kid is 1 and his bottom will occasionally get a swat.  Sometimes his hand or mouth gets ones also.  Or he gets put in time out.  I'm not beating the child.  I'm not even smacking him.  It's just a swat to have him know what he is doing it wrong.  I don't see anything wrong with it.


----------



## Baja28

Baja28 said:


> Your kids annoy me while I'm out enjoying a meal, I'll walk over and stab them right in front of you.
> 
> Then I'll back hand you across the face.
> Then I'll kick your hubby in the nuts so he can't reproduce any more monsters.
> 
> Have a nice day moron.


Toddlers in Restaurants 	03-10-2008 07:38 AM 	Is there seriously something wrong with you??????

No.  I'm perfectly normal.  What's wrong with you?


----------



## vegmom

It's all about the individual child.  Kids need socialization and to be taught what behavior is expected of them in certain situations. If they act like little monsters around your kitchen table they won't do any better in public.  And you have to know what your child's limits are for their age/development.  You can't expect the same level from a 2 year old as a 4 or 5 year old.


----------



## fjennell

I have always taken my daughter every where because she never cried when she was a baby, never misbehaved as a toddler and if she even thought of being loud or doing something inappropriate all i have to do is give her "the look".  however, we go to see Annie at the Warner theater last weekend and a 2 year old is crying, screaming, yelling "juice", etc during the play - finally the mother took her out, brought her back in 10 minutes later and it started again.  This also happens at the movie theater...mother lets her toddler run up and down aisles, make noises, etc.  I personally think YOU know whether or not YOUR child can sit through things and behave.  If you know your child cannot or you refuse to make them, DON'T bring them to things and ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## Baja28

kom526 said:


> agreed


Remember the orange hot wheels track?  That stuff stung like a mutha when swatted across bare legs....  

And look at me, I was spanked and turned out normal.


----------



## vraiblonde

fjennell said:


> I personally think YOU know whether or not YOUR child can sit through things and behave.  If you know your child cannot or you refuse to make them, DON'T bring them to things and ruin it for everyone else.



The problem is that many parents think running around the restaurant and throwing food IS acceptable behavior for children.  Just like they think having multiple bebe daddies and smoking crack is acceptable.  If all their friends are the same way, they don't have any basis for comparison, and get all bent when you "judge" them.

Some of the Mommies on here insisting that their child is a perfect angel in public, I'd like to see that for myself.  Because it's possible that their idea of a well-behaved child is not the same as *mine*.


----------



## kom526

Baja28 said:


> Remember the orange hot wheels track?  That stuff stung like a mutha when swatted across bare legs....
> 
> And look at me, I was spanked and turned out normal.


:flashbacks: Oh yes, I definitely do remember those.


Hey,  but the cupola is going on the lighthouse at the end of the month. They are either going to barge it out OR (this would be cool) use a helicopter to place it on the tower.


----------



## Baja28

workin hard said:


> I took my almost 15 month old to Outback last night and he was an angel.


If he grows up to be like his father as a kid, I pity.....er......a.....  I can't wait to see your posts.


----------



## CalvertNewbie

I have no problem with kids being in a restaurant if they are well behaved.  We went to Mexico restaurant Friday night around 9 pm.  There was a party of 6 sitting a few tables away from us - 4 adults and 2 kids.  Both of the kids were obnoxious the entire time, screaming and crying.  I don't understand why the parents would not take them outside or even attempt to quiet them down.  After about 15 minutes we finally asked the manager to move us away from them, which he did.  Although their parents may think their kids are "cute" while throwing their tantrums in public places, the rest of us do not appreciate the disturbance while we're trying to enjoy a meal.  Even with everyone around them giving them looks, these parents were completely oblivious to the aggrevation they were causing for everyone else around.


----------



## terbear1225

vraiblonde said:


> The problem is that many parents think running around the restaurant and throwing food IS acceptable behavior for children.  Just like they think having multiple bebe daddies and smoking crack is acceptable.  If all their friends are the same way, they don't have any basis for comparison, and get all bent when you "judge" them.
> 
> Some of the Mommies on here insisting that their child is a perfect angel in public, I'd like to see that for myself.  *Because it's possible that their idea of a well-behaved child is not the same as *mine*.*



you are definitely right about that.  Everyone has a different opinion o what acceptable behavior is, but I wish that everyone would recognize that common courtesy dictates that your child's behavior shouldn't impede other diners from enjoying their meal.


----------



## beamher

dixiepeach said:


> Orthe parents who say......if you are good we'll get you a toy.  No people, your kids should be good without a toy.
> The one kid had french fries and the mother kept putting ketchup on the plate that* the child keptsmearing on her hands then all over the chair she was standing on.*
> The waitress said she would have to wipe down the whole chair and rest of area before her shift ended.



never understood why people let their kids walk on the seats or put their butt on the table; teach them to sit down or put them in a high chair


----------



## beamher

Katt said:


> *I can't stand it when parents in the stores like Walmart are walking around, pushing the cart with the kid that's screaming at the top of her/his lungs and mom and dad are acting like they don't hear it.  I want to grab them and tell them to step up and be a parent!!!*  Go figure?  It makes shopping in walmart even more miserable than before!



same goes on in Target!! and the rugrats demanding to know why the parents are taking so long and how much longer and can they leave. 

and then the ones that just turn the damn kids loose in the stores


----------



## beamher

camily said:


> Nope. I hate to hear people about BS like this. "When I was a kid...." "If I ever did that."  "My kids would never....". Complete BS. Sometimes I wonder if some people ever were kids or if they popped out stuffy old farts. For God's sake. Kids are great!  But they get on your nerves sometimes. *Big deal*.



:shrug: it should be a big deal. yes, some grow out of it but i often wonder if the changes in parenting played a part in the way the world is today.


----------



## beamher

Cowgirl said:


> The problem isn't with lack of spanking, it's with the parents' lack of action.  We were rarely spanked when we were little, and we were well-behaved.  *My parents could get us in line with "the look."*  If we did something wrong, we'd get a time out.  It worked.
> 
> It is possible to raise children without spanking them...you just have to follow through and actually have some type of punishment.



 all it took was that look 1 time and for the most part i didn't even want to get to "the look" part  

kids are smarter than we sometimes give them credit for--some know how far than can go and what they can/can not get away with


----------



## stockgirl

mAlice said:


> Ban them!



I'm not saying that we should necessarily ban them but I'd love it if the open a restaurant that is kid free. I get so little time to enjoy a nice meal out. I'd prefer it if there were NO kids around.


----------



## lovinmaryland

hotmomma said:


> We went to the leonardtown mcdonalds last night for a mcflurry and it was terrible.  the condiment stand with disgusting.  the woman bagging food was talking on her cell about her plans after work.  *the girl at the window was eating fries out of the containers waiting to be served to customers*.  they all looked sloppy.  the sandwich maker was wearing gloves but who knows what he touched while they were on.  can't complain to the manager because she is no better then the employees.  ruby's may have a dirty kitchen but if they do i have never seen it and it is not in my face.  just seeing that mcdonalds makes me want to stop eating fast food.  i know its not only the leonardtown place.  it's most of the fast food places.


was it a black girl?

I went through the drive thru about a week ago ordered my kids their happy meals we were sitting at the window waiting to get them and I saw her doing that... She was acutally sticking her hands in the fry bin and eating them plain as day... I asked to talk to the manager told them to keep their food and give me my money back


----------



## jetmonkey

nitwhit3286 said:


> Sorry thats sad Doug you spanked your kids as soon as they were able to walk.. what was that 1? you spanked a one year old? Holy crap.. thats just plain wrong. Sorry I don't agree.


Uh, didn't you teach your #### trophy to throw gang signs?


----------



## jetmonkey

vraiblonde said:


> The problem is that many parents think running around the restaurant and throwing food IS acceptable behavior for children.  Just like they think having multiple bebe daddies and smoking crack is acceptable.  If all their friends are the same way, they don't have any basis for comparison, and get all bent when you "judge" them.
> 
> Some of the Mommies on here insisting that their child is a perfect angel in public, I'd like to see that for myself.  Because it's possible that their idea of a well-behaved child is not the same as *mine*.


testify


----------



## vraiblonde

stockgirl said:


> I'm not saying that we should necessarily ban them but I'd love it if the open a restaurant that is kid free. I get so little time to enjoy a nice meal out. I'd prefer it if there were NO kids around.



Write your Congressman.  That's how you get what you want, no matter how unreasonable it is.  Then, next thing you know, the state is passing a ban on children in restaurants.  Think about it:  no more loud smelly squabs smearing ketchup in their hair.  Better working environment for waitstaff.  The restaurant would save money on printing because they won't need a kids menu.

I'll write the letter today because I don't think children need to be in restaurants at all.  If they had good parents, they'd have nourishing home cooked meals instead of fat and sodium filled crap at some burger joint.


----------



## beamher

Grandma sent the kid some McDonald coupons---Grrrr!!  

i haven't been to the one in the park in months. i must say they must have made some changes('cause i could have condemned that place myself).  i took him friday & sunday and was quite shocked!  the food was fresh and hot  

the only issues i had were cashiers:  friday i was overcharged and the girl response was "this is what i was told to give you"; but can you add/substract was what i wanted to say. but i was trying to teach her something as well as my kids--stay in school and math is so important.  sorry to the people i was holding up in line.   sunday, the cashier acted as if she never saw a $100 bill or she needed help counting change; it took three of them.


----------



## Pete

vraiblonde said:


> Write your Congressman.  That's how you get what you want, no matter how unreasonable it is.  Then, next thing you know, the state is passing a ban on children in restaurants.  Think about it:  no more loud smelly squabs smearing ketchup in their hair.  Better working environment for waitstaff.  The restaurant would save money on printing because they won't need a kids menu.
> 
> I'll write the letter today because I don't think children need to be in restaurants at all.  If they had good parents, they'd have nourishing home cooked meals instead of fat and sodium filled crap at some burger joint.


If this includes bars Boy will be upset.


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> Write your Congressman.  That's how you get what you want, no matter how unreasonable it is.  Then, next thing you know, the state is passing a ban on children in restaurants.  Think about it:  no more loud smelly squabs smearing ketchup in their hair.  Better working environment for waitstaff.  The restaurant would save money on printing because they won't need a kids menu.
> 
> I'll write the letter today because I don't think children need to be in restaurants at all.  If they had good parents, they'd have nourishing home cooked meals instead of fat and sodium filled crap at some burger joint.


You're coming around!!


----------



## BS Gal

vraiblonde said:


> Write your Congressman.  That's how you get what you want, no matter how unreasonable it is.  Then, next thing you know, the state is passing a ban on children in restaurants.  Think about it:  no more loud smelly squabs smearing ketchup in their hair.  Better working environment for waitstaff.  The restaurant would save money on printing because they won't need a kids menu.
> 
> I'll write the letter today because I don't think children need to be in restaurants at all.  If they had good parents, they'd have nourishing home cooked meals instead of fat and sodium filled crap at some burger joint.



Could you modify the letter to include grocery stores?  I was in Giant last week and some woman was in there with about 8 girls around the age of 8 or 9.  I am imagining it was the leftovers from a slumber party the night before.  She let them run all over the store with a couple of their own carts.  They must have cut me off or almost run into me about 15 times.  In the meantime, Ms. Oblivious was checking out the donuts and telling the kids to "run get this, run get that."


----------



## vraiblonde

Pete said:


> If this includes bars Boy will be upset.



Sometimes all have to suffer for the sins of the few.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

speaking of lunch/dinner, when is the next forum get together?


----------



## mAlice

terbear1225 said:


> you are definitely right about that.  Everyone has a different opinion o what acceptable behavior is, but I wish that everyone would recognize that common courtesy dictates that your child's behavior shouldn't impede other diners from enjoying their meal.



Common courtesy would require common sense.  Many parents don't have this.  So, I'm of the opinion that children should be removed from adult environments.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

mAlice said:


> Common courtesy would require common sense.  Many parents don't have this.  So, I'm of the opinion that children should be removed from adult environments.



and some adults should be removed from the environment completely


----------



## mAlice

SoMDGirl42 said:


> and some adults should be removed from the environment completely




Please start your own thread.  This isn't about adults.


----------



## lovinmaryland

mAlice said:


> Please start your own thread.  This isn't about adults.


----------



## beamher

mAlice said:


> Please start your own thread.  This isn't about adults.




 reading this and looking at your av made me laugh even harder


----------



## morningbell

Dougstermd said:


> yep about 1.
> 
> he was playing with the VCR. I told him no, removed him from the area of the vcr. he went back again and again.
> 
> One little swat on the tooky and he  never played with  the vcr again.
> 
> 
> so let me know how it is when you are cleaning those cookies outa your DVD player



every thing I didn't want my son to get into was up high where he couldn't reach it.  Its all about having a kid friendly atmosphere.


----------



## nicole_M

morningbell said:


> every thing I didn't want my son to get into was up high where he couldn't reach it.  Its all about having a kid friendly atmosphere.



What happens when you go to other people's homes who are not 'kid friendly'?  

I certainly would not expect other folks to move half the stuff in their homes to accomodate my kids.  

JMO.


----------



## godsbutterfly

I certainly don't believe in beating children but I didn't let mine get away with acting up in public either. The things some parents let their kids do now blows my mind. I see toddlers slap their parents in the face and the parent will say "Now you know you aren't supposed to hit Mommy in the face. Is that how we behave?" and I'm thinking "Evidently it is!" We had a client in here awhile back with a Brattanella child of about 3 and when it was time for her to leave the girl was hanging on to the chair and wouldn't let go. The Mother started the countdown "One..." and Miss Sassy looked at her and said "Two...". Her Mama just laughed. I would have snatched her up in a heartbeat and we would have gone out the door with her having a little pop on her backside. I'm sure she would have lived to tell it!


----------



## stockgirl

nitwhit3286 said:


> Sorry thats sad Doug you spanked your kids as soon as they were able to walk.. what was that 1? you spanked a one year old? Holy crap.. thats just plain wrong. Sorry I don't agree.



Both of my walkers got their tail wacked as soon as they began walking. After weeks of smacking them on the hand, they began to laugh at me.  There is a huge difference between spanking and beating.


----------



## hotmomma

lovinmaryland said:


> was it a black girl?
> 
> I went through the drive thru about a week ago ordered my kids their happy meals we were sitting at the window waiting to get them and I saw her doing that... She was acutally sticking her hands in the fry bin and eating them plain as day... I asked to talk to the manager told them to keep their food and give me my money back



no, she is white


----------



## Cowgirl

stockgirl said:


> Both of my walkers got their tail wacked as soon as they began walking. *After weeks of smacking them on the hand, they began to laugh at me.*  There is a huge difference between spanking and beating.



Proof that spanking works!


----------



## morningbell

nicole_M said:


> What happens when you go to other people's homes who are not 'kid friendly'?
> 
> I certainly would not expect other folks to move half the stuff in their homes to accomodate my kids.
> 
> JMO.



I never really had to worry about it really b/c I was lucky enough for my son not to get into everything. I have allowed him to rummage in my lower cabinets and play with the pots and pans.  Once he got into the onions at 11 months old, he had one in his hand and looked at me. I told him it was an onion and said "don't eat it, you won't like the taste" he looked at it again and bit it. It took him a few seconds until he started spitting it out he then realized that I was right.


----------



## nitwhit3286

Dougstermd said:


> yep about 1.
> 
> he was playing with the VCR. I told him no, removed him from the area of the vcr. he went back again and again.
> 
> One little swat on the tooky and he  never played with  the vcr again.
> 
> 
> so let me know how it is when you are cleaning those cookies outa your DVD player





I move the object(s) out of reach.. my DVD player is up so High on top of my tv I can barely reach it.  I am not going to say that hitting solves problems. i tel her "no" and she listens to me. I get stern and look at her a certain way and she knows. No need to hit, slap, or spank. People that do it esp. in public places disgusts me.


----------



## Giantone

Till our children reached a certan age we went to "Family" resturants but we always knew when they were not acting right and would leave if they did'nt behave.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

It is amazing how many perfect little angels we have on the forums . Mine is an angel, but I'll be the first one to admit my grand daughter is hell on wheels. I took her to Cheeseburgers once. NEVER AGAIN! I was mortified with her behavior. Even though her mother was there (and made the issues worse mind you) I will apolize to every one who was made to bear witness to that night.

For now on, I'll stick with taking her to McD's or burger king (drive thru ). I will not subject innocent bystanders to that again. YW!

I took my angel to IHOP for breaskfast Sunday. It was very enjoyable.


----------



## vraiblonde

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I'll be the first one to admit my grand daughter is hell on wheels.



My gosh - an honest woman!   

Mine acted up on occasion and they had one chance to straighten up and quit being stupid, or we went home and they went to bed.  All kids get carried away - they're just kids.  But there's no call to make everyone around you suffer because your demon seed is being a butthead.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

vraiblonde said:


> My gosh - an honest woman!
> 
> Mine acted up on occasion and they had one chance to straighten up and quit being stupid, or we went home and they went to bed.  All kids get carried away - they're just kids.  But there's no call to make everyone around you suffer because your demon seed is being a butthead.



At this point she's only 2 1/2 and doesn't understand she has one chance to stop acting like an a$$, so I'll keep taking her to the drive thru until she is old enough to act right. After all, she is only 1/4 MY demon seed.


----------



## toppick08

vraiblonde said:


> My gosh - an honest woman!
> 
> Mine acted up on occasion and they had one chance to straighten up and quit being stupid, or we went home and they went to bed.  All kids get carried away - they're just kids.  But there's no call to make everyone around you suffer because your demon seed is being a butthead.



Will you color my hair.??


----------



## nicole_M

vraiblonde said:


> My gosh - an honest woman!
> 
> Mine acted up on occasion and they had one chance to straighten up and quit being stupid, or we went home and they went to bed.  All kids get carried away - they're just kids.  But there's no call to make everyone around you suffer because your demon seed is being a butthead.



 We've got 3 kids (4 year old and 3 year old twins).

I stay at home with them, so typically, if hubs and I want to go out to dinner we get a sitter for an hour or two and go actually enjoy the meal.


----------



## High EGT

I say until we get this whole disciplinary issue figured out with kids in public places we should enforce sterilization or possible export all children udder the age of 8 to a remote state such as North Dakota. Furthermore I agree with adults without children who say they have more rights then those that do not and that their space trumps those adults who make the foolish effort towards preservation of the American race. It’s their own dame fault to have kids and beside why should childless adults care about the future stewards of health care, law makers, software developers, and the military.


----------



## vraiblonde

High EGT said:


> Furthermore I agree with adults without children who say they have more rights then those that do not and that their space trumps those adults who make the foolish effort towards preservation of the American race. It’s their own dame fault to have kids and beside why should childless adults care about the future stewards of health care, law makers, software developers, and the military.



Think about it this way:  childless adults are still paying for OPC.  Their taxes help pick up the tab for schools, bebe mama welfare, public playgrounds and other assorted amenities that they will never personally use.

So, given that we are forking over money toward the welfare of these children who do not belong to us, does it seem fair that we also have to listen to them scream and throw things while we're trying to have a peaceful meal?


----------



## Bann

beamher said:


> never understood why people let their kids walk on the seats or put their butt on the table; teach them to sit down or put them in a high chair


 

 

I took my boys to Outback on Valentines Day and the couple behind us let their "little precious" daughter continuously turn around and hang over the booth seat gawking at us. And she was right beside the mother! Unbelievable. I kept trying to give her the "glare" from where I sat, but she just looked back at me with a clueless look. I think this went on about 20 mins. before the parents said anything at all. 

Mine are older now, but when they were small, if we went out to eat, we went early - before 5:30. That way we beat the crowds, and the kids weren't so starved. I had one who was very impulsive & active & he could have been boisterous or a PITA to others if I let him. I didn't let him. He didn't kick chairs, he didn't throw food, he didn't scream and act like a heathen. I kept him busy while we waited for our food. They always behaved or we left.


----------



## fumanfyter

nitwhit3286 said:


> YOU spank your kids?    sorry spanking is wrong in my book and I will never do it.



did i say what the "bathroom" timeout consists of? no. so to be a little more clear, i find a quick facewash of cold water to stop most tantrums my kids are having. and i dont mean drown them, just cool them down. seems litterally cooling them down helps emotionally cool them down as well. I was spanked as a kid and it didn't stop me from bein bad for long and i dont mean a little smack, i mean jacked up against the wall and choked kinda ####.


----------



## High EGT

*I would agree and.....*



vraiblonde said:


> Think about it this way:  childless adults are still paying for OPC.  Their taxes help pick up the tab for schools, bebe mama welfare, public playgrounds and other assorted amenities that they will never personally use.
> 
> So, given that we are forking over money toward the welfare of these children who do not belong to us, does it seem fair that we also have to listen to them scream and throw things while we're trying to have a peaceful meal?




would also be in favor of those who drive gas hogs to pay an additional tax at the gas pump to off set the high demand. I mean why should I pay more if I drive a compact. Also I would be in favor of a seperate tax leved at the elderly to support the rising cost of health care. If I'm healthy why should I fork over my hard earned cash for someone who probably smoked most of their lives.


----------



## nitwhit3286

fumanfyter said:


> did i say what the "bathroom" timeout consists of? no. so to be a little more clear, i find a quick facewash of cold water to stop most tantrums my kids are having. and i dont mean drown them, just cool them down. seems litterally cooling them down helps emotionally cool them down as well. I was spanked as a kid and it didn't stop me from bein bad for long and i dont mean a little smack, i mean jacked up against the wall and choked kinda ####.




thats a good idea. the cool cloth thing. I think that. Yeah, i was abused when i was younger. As soon as I got to be a teenager it went downhill. Hot sauce in your eyes hurts.


----------



## vraiblonde

High EGT said:


> would also be in favor of those who drive gas hogs to pay an additional tax at the gas pump to off set the high demand. I mean why should I pay more if I drive a compact.



That is really a dumb argument.  People who drive gas hogs ALREADY pay more for gas than compact drivers.  They consume more fuel, and therefore contribute more in state and federal taxes.  Economy car drivers consume less, and therefore pay less in taxes.

Am I, with my SUV, getting more for my tax dollar than you, Mr. Hyundai driver?  No.  I'm getting the exact same thing you get, just paying more for it.


----------



## barncat

vraiblonde said:


> If they started acting up, we "had a talk".  If that didn't work, we either left or one parent would go sit in the car with Brattica while the other parent and the good kid enjoyed their meal.
> 
> Parents are lazy these days and have no concept of public behavior.



That's what we do.  We try to limit our eating out with the little one to Chick-fil-A (playground), Cici's and other types of kid friendly restaurants.  She's behaved so far for the most part, only once did hubby have to go out to the car with her.


----------



## camily

vraiblonde said:


> Think about it this way:  childless adults are still paying for OPC.  Their taxes help pick up the tab for schools, bebe mama welfare, public playgrounds and other assorted amenities that they will never personally use.
> 
> So, given that we are forking over money toward the welfare of these children who do not belong to us, does it seem fair that we also have to listen to them scream and throw things while we're trying to have a peaceful meal?



I pay social security and will never use that either. :shrug:
My taxes pay for medicare too.


----------



## beamher

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It is amazing how many perfect little angels we have on the forums . Mine is an angel, but I'll be the first one to admit my grand daughter is hell on wheels. I took her to Cheeseburgers once. NEVER AGAIN! I was mortified with her behavior. Even though her mother was there (and made the issues worse mind you)* I will apolize to every one who was made to bear witness to that night.*
> 
> For now on, I'll stick with taking her to McD's or burger king (drive thru ). I will not subject innocent bystanders to that again. YW!
> 
> I took my angel to IHOP for breaskfast Sunday. It was very enjoyable.



did you all leave or let her carry on with her unexceptable behavior


----------



## vraiblonde

camily said:


> I pay social security and will never use that either. :shrug:
> My taxes pay for medicare too.



Why do you say you will never use Social Security or Medicare?


----------



## beamher

fumanfyter said:


> did i say what the "bathroom" timeout consists of? no. so to be a little more clear, i find a quick facewash of cold water to stop most tantrums my kids are having. *and i dont mean drown them*, just cool them down. seems litterally cooling them down helps emotionally cool them down as well. I was spanked as a kid and it didn't stop me from bein bad for long and i dont mean a little smack, i mean jacked up against the wall and choked kinda ####.



you mean you don't use the "powerwash" technique  nah, just kidding, i had flashbacks of that video


----------



## camily

vraiblonde said:


> Why do you say you will never use Social Security or Medicare?



Social security probably won't be there. 
Didn't say I would never use medicare, just saying not now.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> So, given that we are forking over money toward the welfare of these children who do not belong to us, does it seem fair that we also have to listen to them scream and throw things while we're trying to have a peaceful meal?


 
Kinda like having someone smoke at the next table while you're trying to enjoy a peaceful meal without vomiting. Kick 'em out!

Oh. They did that. Never mind.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> Oh. They did that. Never mind.



And there ya go


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> And there ya go


 
Well I was being funny, since smokers seem to object to it on principle - that principle being the deprivation of an enjoyable smoke because of the objections of people who ought to just mind their own business and buck up.

But the argument of "I don't have kids so.." is lame because your taxes will always be paying for some benefit that others enjoy and that you won't. Moreover, if you've already raised kids, someone ELSE who didn't have kids made that payment and had the same argument regarding the ones you raised.

When we were in Russia, patrons invariably asked to be moved away from us, because of our son, who was largely too withdrawn to make a sound in a restaurant, so we were baffled. We try to keep him under control in a restaurant, and he usually is well behaved, but I guess I don't find his occasional peals of laughter or squeals anymore annoying than the loud uproar emanating from the bar, the loud patrons next to us, the person gabbing on their cell phone or the boorish people next to us who've never heard of table manners - or personal hygiene.

Of course, we take him to Monterey's, CiCi's, Bon Buffet, Outback and occasionally Ruby's - generally places a little noisy to begin with.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> Well I was being funny, since smokers seem to object to it on principle - that principle being the deprivation of an enjoyable smoke because of the objections of people who ought to just mind their own business and buck up.



But the fact remains that the state saw fit to ban something from a privately owned business - not a state run facility, mind you, and not even give the business owners a choice - just because some people were annoyed.

So now that the precedent has been set, I have a few annoyances of my own I'd like the state to take care of for me.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> - just because some people were annoyed.


 
That is the perspective of a smoker who believes the jury is out on lung cancer and second hand smoke. 

If that is true, then it's an annoyance issue, and the smokers have a point.
If it is not true, then it is a public health issue, and the state has a right to make that call as surely as it does over any public health issue in a restaurant.

Anyway, I don't want to get into this - just putting my two cents in.


----------



## Larry Gude

*Aren't smokers...*



SamSpade said:


> Well I was being funny, since smokers seem to object to it on principle - that principle being the deprivation of an enjoyable smoke because of the objections of people who ought to just mind their own business and buck up.



...and constitutional rights advocates, such as yours truly, actually objecting on the grounds of discrimination? Smoking is a legal activity. A bar owner, (a bar, I still can't get over that one, a freaking BAR) should be able to allow smoking at HIS place of business as he sees fit and a citizen should have every right to NOT patronize him because he allows smoking if they so choose. 

No one is being imposed on, forced to being subject to something they don't like but that is perfectly legal and perfectly appropriate setting, A BAR. Yet, the property owner and the patron who smokes are being forbidden to have any smoking going on. 

The precedent means anything is possible.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> That is the perspective of a smoker who believes the jury is out on lung cancer and second hand smoke.


But nobody was being forced to patronize an establishment where smoking was permitted.  There were numerous non-smoking restaurants and bars where these folks could go and enjoy.



> Anyway, I don't want to get into this - just putting my two cents in.


Oh come on - get into it


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> Oh come on - get into it


 
Nah. It means having to discuss it with everyone, and repeat myself.
Nah. It means having to discuss it with everyone, and repeat myself.
Nah. It means having to discuss it with everyone, and repeat myself.
Nah. It means having to discuss it with everyone, and repeat myself.
Nah. It means having to discuss it with everyone, and repeat myself.

I've already pointed out that if it's a public health issue with merit, the whole rights issue becomes moot.


----------



## vraiblonde

SamSpade said:


> I've already pointed out that if it's a public health issue with merit, the whole rights issue becomes moot.



Right, but then we have the silly discussion about what constitutes "public".  Is a privately owned business "public"?  How about a private club, such as VFW or Elks?

And if it were truly a health issue, wouldn't the government outlaw smoking period?  Like they do drugs?  You'd think they would, since it's so dangerous and all.  They make us wear our seatbelts - why not force us to quit smoking?


----------



## kom526

vraiblonde said:


> And if it were truly a health issue, wouldn't the government outlaw smoking period?  Like they do drugs?  You'd think they would, since it's so dangerous and all.  They make us wear our seatbelts - *why not force us to quit smoking?*




Tax revenue silly!


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> That is really a dumb argument. People who drive gas hogs ALREADY pay more for gas than compact drivers.


 
Actually, there's some data out there to suggest that drivers typically stay within the same budget no matter what kind of car they drive, and they adjust their behvior accordingly, for better or worse.

That is, if you have about 400 bucks a month to spend on gas, and you have a gas hog - you combine trips and use one car instead of two. You'll go to DC with a friend by meeting in a parking lot and using one car instead of two - and so on. You're constrained not by the low gas mileage, but by your budget - you simply can't afford to "hog" so much gas.

On the other hand, similar studies show that drivers of gas misers move their total mileage UP - like that commercial where the guy offers to pay for gas if his buddy pays for food and they haul off on a road trip to LA.

What they find is that people base their driving on their budget, and not on their car's mileage. Got a gas sipper? You drive MORE. Gas guzzler? You drive a little LESS.

The whole "blame SUV's" argument is absurd on its face.


----------



## MMDad

vraiblonde said:


> They make us wear our seatbelts - why not force us to quit smoking?



They are. It's just a slow process.

Just like with seatbelts. At first you were required to have them, not use them. Then you had to use them, but it was a secondary offense. Now it is a primary offense.


----------



## SamSpade

vraiblonde said:


> And if it were truly a health issue, wouldn't the government outlaw smoking period? Like they do drugs? You'd think they would, since it's so dangerous and all. They make us wear our seatbelts - why not force us to quit smoking?


 
I don't know the law that well, but I'm pretty sure if you have cockroaches in your home, the state can't "shut you down", but if you have them in your restaurant, they can.

I think the operative portion is "public" health. I would bet on any day, my swimming pool is below code for health reasons. My garage would fail a safety inspection, and my downstairs shower stall would probably fail a test for mold. 

On the other hand, I don't charge money for its use by the public.

And don't get me started on seatbelts. That one has never made a lick of sense to me.


----------



## Cowgirl

SamSpade said:


> I don't know the law that well, but I'm pretty sure if you have cockroaches in your home, the state can't "shut you down", but if you have them in your restaurant, they can.
> 
> I think the operative portion is "public" health. I would bet on any day, my swimming pool is below code for health reasons. My garage would fail a safety inspection, and my downstairs shower stall would probably fail a test for mold.
> 
> On the other hand, I don't charge money for its use by the public.
> 
> And don't get me started on seatbelts. That one has never made a lick of sense to me.



Since we leave karma anymore, I just wanted to tell you here that I like the way you converse/debate/argue/whatever.  Even if I might not agree with you (but I do agree with you here), you can effectively communicate your point without making me want to get defensive or irritated.


----------



## SamSpade

Cowgirl said:


> Since we leave karma anymore, I just wanted to tell you here that I like the way you converse/debate/argue/whatever. Even if I might not agree with you (but I do agree with you here), you can effectively communicate your point without making me want to get defensive or irritated.


 
That's kind of you, although I have been known to be a jerk about stuff from time to time. And I'm often a bit of a pompous azz IRL.

But not usually in the news and political forums, which is where I tend to hang out.

It has a lot to do with why I discuss controversial issues. To my knowledge, people "argue" for a handful of reasons - to 'win' by any means; to intimidate others; to persuade; to prove your side is "right"; to get the other guy to 'blink' or to just speak your peace. I tend to go for "persuade" and the last one (when I know I won't have much support or chance of persuasion).

Some years ago someone pointed out to me that never, ever, ever in the history of mankind has one side argued and suddenly stood straight up in a torrent of logic and deduction and stated "Oh My Gosh! I've Been Wrong ALL This Time! What Was I Thinking?". Which is funny, because if you listen to people argue, you get the impression that that is their eventual goal. This same person told me if you want to get a child to give up their toy, you'll have more luck presenting them with a better toy than taking away the only one they have - hence, if you argue calmly and give your opponent a face-saving way of agreeing with you, it will work a lot better than "you're wrong you lying scumbag!". People will fight to protect their ego, even when they know they're wrong.

What I LIKE about DJ and others on here - a few others - is they really are willing to change their minds about things. I know, because I've changed DJ's mind on a few things, and DJ and others have changed Ken King's mind on a few things (and that's a lot harder than it sounds).

I do occasionally drop in on more hostile forums, but I rarely say more than a hello and an innocuous joke, because on some of them, they're all having a circle jerk over how awful the (pick one : Republicans, Bush administration, conservatives, radio talk show hosts, religious people, evangelicals) are and since I write to persuade or comment, it falls on deaf ears.


----------



## lilmshollywood

vraiblonde said:


> But nobody was being forced to patronize an establishment where smoking was permitted.  There were numerous non-smoking restaurants and bars where these folks could go and enjoy.
> 
> 
> Oh come on - get into it




Please tell me ONE bar in St Marys or Solomons that was smoke free before the ban? 
And the main reason that the ban went into effect was for the health of the bar tenders and waitresses. They are there most of the week, it really wasnt for the weekend party goer, although I am not complaining!!


----------



## mAlice

lilmshollywood said:


> Please tell me ONE bar in St Marys or Solomons that was smoke free before the ban?
> And the main reason that the ban went into effect was for the health of the bar tenders and waitresses. They are there most of the week, it really wasnt for the weekend party goer, although I am not complaining!!




Just one?  The Tides.  But I have another...the bar at the back of CD Cafe.  Need more?  Let us know, because we've done this before.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

lilmshollywood said:


> Please tell me ONE bar in St Marys or Solomons that was smoke free before the ban?



I can't think of a bar, however; iHop was somewhat smoke-free.  I believe on Sunday's up until/after a certain time.  

I went out this past weekend for the first time since the smoking ban.  What a relief!!  I was not irritated by the smoke, which usually makes me want to go home early.  When hubby and me got into our vehicle to go home, I didn't smell like an ashtray.  I didn't have to rush home to shower the funk off me.  I can't complain and I actually enjoyed going out for the first time in a LONG time.


----------



## wineo

lilmshollywood said:


> Please tell me ONE bar in St Marys or Solomons that was smoke free before the ban?
> And the main reason that the ban went into effect was for the health of the bar tenders and waitresses. They are there most of the week, it really wasnt for the weekend party goer, although I am not complaining!!



Cafe D' Artist in Leon., DiGiovonni's in Solomons, Spinnikers in Ridge, I could keep going.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

wineo said:


> Cafe D' Artist in Leon., DiGiovonni's in Solomons, Spinnikers in Ridge, I could keep going.


I don't think Spinnakers was smoke-free.  I remember attending an event and people were smoking at the bar.


----------



## barncat

SoMDGirl42 said:


> It is amazing how many perfect little angels we have on the forums . Mine is an angel, but I'll be the first one to admit my grand daughter is hell on wheels. I took her to Cheeseburgers once. NEVER AGAIN! I was mortified with her behavior. Even though her mother was there (and made the issues worse mind you) I will apolize to every one who was made to bear witness to that night.
> 
> For now on, I'll stick with taking her to McD's or burger king (drive thru ). I will not subject innocent bystanders to that again. YW!
> 
> I took my angel to IHOP for breaskfast Sunday. It was very enjoyable.



Mine's pretty bad, I'm willing to admit it.  Sometimes she's a perfect angle and is wonderful to take out, other times she has a screaming fit and starts throwing things and I give her a good whack to get her to settle down.  I'm not completely horrible, I let her cry for a minute or two and then tell her I still love her but she can't behave that way.  She started a fit in Target the other day and started throwing clothes out of the cart.  Normally I spank her butt, but I have to whack her really good to get through the jeans and diaper and I was trying to get her to sit on her butt anyway, so her little cheek was handy so she got a little whack on her cheek.  She had a good cry for a minute, consoled that she was still loved and then was pleasant the rest of the day.  I survived getting spanked and smacked as a child, I even have respect for authority and the law, know right from wrong and I have morals.  I want my child to have the same and I'm not afraid to step in and let her know her behavior is unacceptable and correct her.

And just to let you know, people do stare when a child misbehaves and they stare when you correct the child.  Doesn't bother me one bit.  If they have a better way of dealing with the little monster when she's having a fit, have at it.  I know sometimes she has a breakdown because she's tired or hungry, I'm not a complete idiot and I don't correct her then, I remove her from the situation so she can nap or get her a snack if that's what she needs.

As far as keeping stuff up high, I keep the normal under the kitchen sink crap on the top shelf in the pantry.  We have the space and I don't want to drill or tape crap onto my new cabinets.  She has her bib drawer she's allowed to loot but normally she plays in her own kitchen.


----------



## camily

Lots of restaurants were smoke free already. To say they did it for the workers health is a bunch of crap. You can't tell me a bartender or server didn't expect and accept that they will be working in a smokey environment. Ever stepped out the back door of a restauant? Most everyserver in there smokes. Sad to say, but one of the first things yoiu learn when you start at a new restaurant is who has the drugs and who smokes. Trust me. We watch each others tables so we can go smoke. Funny thing, you can't smoke but they can.


----------



## camily

Celie can act like a complete brat sometimes. My other two are not like that. With her kidney issues she has been babied and spoiled ALOT. Mot just by me and her dad but  by family, friends etc. Even when I try to stop it, my mom always gives her what she wants. I hear her saying "Come here, Grammy will help you" etc. Once in the mall she had a major fit in the food court because she wanted her toy and wouldn't eat her food. I took the toy away and she went off. I spanked her but she continued. I ignored it. Just kept talking to my friends and their kids. Letting her know this behavior won't get any attention. She eventually learned the lesson. BUT, perfect mom at the party was clearly appauled, in her snowflake sweater, khakis,  loafers, and Bob cut with bangs. My son even looked at her and said "Oh my gosh mom, that lady is like, the complete opposite of you."  Her son, in a bowl cut and goofy a$$ overalls was no angel however. My son in a big John Cena shirt, Tims, and his long hair, Celie in black stretch pants (baggy on her though), a skirt, and some shirt. She picked out her outfit so I'm sure you guys can guess what it looked like. I was clearly beneath her in her eyes.
I also accidently dropped the "F" bomb (not around the kids). I'm usually good about not doing that but I had road rage on the way in and was venting. I think I went


----------



## poster

dixiepeach said:


> I have a toddler and a 6 year old.  I only take them to fast food, CiCi's and Nicholettis.  I was in Ruby Tuesday's last week with girlfriends(kids were home with Daddy) and in comes a couple with 2 under 4 years old who screamed, threw food all over the floor under them, knocked over the parents drinks...etc....you get the picture.
> Mom and Dad just let them go and continued to eat.
> When they left the waitress said most customers really don't like to have their visit ruined by unruly rugrats.
> Now I blame Mom and Dad not the children.
> Do you take your little ones into restaurants?



Mom and Dad at fault  imagine dinner at home.  More than likely they're not sitting at the table together for meals.

We took ours everywhere.  I always carried a bag style purse with a small pack of crayons, paper, small game of some kind and hand wipes.
I've finally been able to carry a real purse in the last year


----------



## Larry Gude

*Well...*



camily said:


> Sad to say, but one of the first things yoiu learn when you start at a new restaurant is who has *the drugs *and who smokes.



...then they damn well better ban that, too! Emergency session!


----------



## camily

Larry Gude said:


> ...then they damn well better ban that, too! Emergency session!



 For real.


----------



## caramelalb

Children act in public the way they are taught at home.  We have neighbors whose children act like wild animals when they eat.  They are allowed to stand on the kitchen table, fling food all over the room.  When they invite us over we never wear good clothes because we always leave with some food on us.  They are 3 and 1 and neither one uses silverware, they eat with their hands.It's really a shame because as they get older those habits are really going to be hard to break.


----------



## terbear1225

caramelalb said:


> Children act in public the way they are taught at home.  We have neighbors whose children act like wild animals when they eat.  They are allowed to stand on the kitchen table, fling food all over the room.  When they invite us over we never wear good clothes because we always leave with some food on us.  They are 3 and 1 and neither one uses silverware, they eat with their hands.It's really a shame because as they get older those habits are really going to be hard to break.



you are a much more tolerant neighbor than I am.  I wouldn't go back after the first time (or maybe the second)  that behavior like that was allowed, especiall with guests over.


----------



## dixiepeach

caramelalb said:


> Children act in public the way they are taught at home.  We have neighbors whose children act like wild animals when they eat.  They are allowed to stand on the kitchen table, fling food all over the room.  When they invite us over we never wear good clothes because we always leave with some food on us.  They are 3 and 1 and neither one uses silverware, they eat with their hands.It's really a shame because as they get older those habits are really going to be hard to break.


Habits like that are hard to break. My child in school is now having all the sllep overs that come with elementary school couple of the kids in class are not welcomed at these because of the rude way they eat and the messes they make when they are at sleepovers.
It takes only one visit to their home to see where they learn this.  They live in pig styes!  I won't let my child sleep over in the filth.  I feel bad for the kids but I need to protect my child .


----------



## roxie

Teach them right when they are young or you will regret it when they get older.


----------



## mommato3

Hi .  We have 3 kids, 5 years old, 22 months old and 7 weeks old.  We eat in restaurants very often and my children for the most part behave.  They can be a bit louder if we go to Berts because the atmosphere is louder.  But if we are at someplace like Applebees, they will SIT DOWN and behave or off to the bathroom we go.  When they misbehave, we don't go out for awhile.

Last week we were in Applebees (in La Plata) and a woman was dining alone with her 2 kids, probably 4 and 5 years old.  After the kids finished eating, they were literally running laps around the entire restaurant and one of them was climbing up on a chair and flipping over the half wall separating the 2 sections.  I almost fell out of the chair!  The mom said absolutely nothing to these kids.  i don't understand that at all!!!


----------



## Bann

terbear1225 said:


> you are a much more tolerant neighbor than I am. I wouldn't go back after the first time (or maybe the second) that behavior like that was allowed, especiall with guests over.


 

Me, neither! I have no use for that kind of crap! If parents let the kids behave like savages at the table, I'd lose my appetite, anyway.


----------



## Bann

mommato3 said:


> Hi . We have 3 kids, 5 years old, 22 months old and 7 weeks old. We eat in restaurants very often and my children for the most part behave. They can be a bit louder if we go to Berts because the atmosphere is louder. But if we are at someplace like Applebees, they will SIT DOWN and behave or off to the bathroom we go. When they misbehave, we don't go out for awhile.
> 
> Last week we were in Applebees (in La Plata) and a woman was dining alone with her 2 kids, probably 4 and 5 years old. After the kids finished eating, they were literally running laps around the entire restaurant and one of them was climbing up on a chair and flipping over the half wall separating the 2 sections. I almost fell out of the chair! The mom said absolutely nothing to these kids. i don't understand that at all!!!


 
The manager should have come and asked her to leave & take her heathens out of there!


----------



## fumanfyter

beamher said:


> you mean you don't use the "powerwash" technique  nah, just kidding, i had flashbacks of that video



OMG that video was horrible! i would never do anything like that to my kids lol.


----------



## mitzi

vraiblonde said:


> The problem is that many parents think running around the restaurant and throwing food IS acceptable behavior for children.  Just like they think having multiple bebe daddies and smoking crack is acceptable.  If all their friends are the same way, they don't have any basis for comparison, and get all bent when you "judge" them.
> 
> Some of the Mommies on here insisting that their child is a perfect angel in public, I'd like to see that for myself.  Because it's possible that their idea of a well-behaved child is not the same as *mine*.



It's not just the crack smoking multiple daddy families that act like this. Middle and upper class too, they totally ignore the kids are mishaving or say no to them about 1000 times and the kids still keep it up. The parent tells them to stop and the kids says no, I don't want to and that's ignored. Screaming, yelling, running, food everywhere, coming behind the counter, toddler crawling over the table knocking everything over. I cringe when I see these people coming. By the time they leave, it looks like a small tornado blew by their table.


----------



## GRN96WS6

Oh I could write a book on kids misbehaving in public.  My cousins kids are ridicuous and I am embarrasses to go out in public with them.  They yell run around and just plain don't listen and I can only take so much before I step in and let her kids know Uncle Tommy doesn't play their games.  They don't like me much after that..lol

I dated a woman for 5 years who had two kids and I have to say her kids were so well behaved when we went out we always got compliments on them.  It was certaintly nice not to have to "worry" about going out.  These parents who just let their kids run all over or ignore them make me so mad I want to step in and take over but I know its not my problem and I just have to hope they leave soon.


----------



## kwillia

kwillia said:


> None of that addresses the self-centeredshiatforbrains that don't clean up after their disgusting, muddled snot-goblins. The mess shouldn't be left for a waitress.


Back in the day...


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Back in the day...


Wordsmith.


----------



## vraiblonde

snot-goblins

:snort:


----------

